# Mercedes to Mexico



## Limonator460

Looking for thoughts on driving a 2008 E Class Mercedes to Mexico? We are looking to move to the Ajijic area. There is a dealership in Guadalajara for service. But, will the roads kill it, plus be a giant target for theft or being noticed on the drive in or around Mexico? BTW it is a diesel.... Is good fuel available? We only ask because it gets over 30 mpg and paid for... LOL

Thanks


----------



## FHBOY

*No Bling, No Flash*

I have a C-class 4matic and I am not bringing with me. The service of it is the main issue. You can get a lot of cars serviced in Mexico, and anyone can do it, as long as they are Nissan, Toyota's, Honda's, VW, Fords, GM and Chrysler. You'll find garages all over. But Mercedes...not so much. Yes, you can get it serviced, but it is more difficult. There is one garage on the way to Jocotepec that advertises M-B service...I don't know.

Second what is the ground clearance of an E-Class. Please remember topes, they can be murder on the under carriage

Third - I do not want to make myself a target in a flash vehicle, even my C280, when I can get an above mentioned vehicle that has the same equipment and comfort and doesn't stand out so much.

Lastly, are you planning on using a USA plated vehicle or trying to nationalize your M-B? You'll pay through the nose for the last choice, based on the value of your vehicle. Opinion: outside of Lakeside a foreign plated M-B will be a prime target for mordita, both from the cops and the crooks, it is like flashing your wallet in the subway.

Us? We've had the Benz, had the Volvo XC70, give us some nice comfort in a well equipped seminuevo Mexican plated Japanese car and we'll be happy. 

Too bad you can't get Hyundai and KIA down there, that's the ultimate.

Sell the Benz, you really don't need it. (my opinion only)


----------



## DNP

FHBOY said:


> I have a C-class 4matic and I am not bringing with me. The service of it is the main issue. You can get a lot of cars serviced in Mexico, and anyone can do it, as long as they are Nissan, Toyota's, Honda's, VW, Fords, GM and Chrysler. You'll find garages all over. But Mercedes...not so much. Yes, you can get it serviced, but it is more difficult. There is one garage on the way to Jocotepec that advertises M-B service...I don't know.
> 
> Second what is the ground clearance of an E-Class. Please remember topes, they can be murder on the under carriage
> 
> Third - I do not want to make myself a target in a flash vehicle, even my C280, when I can get an above mentioned vehicle that has the same equipment and comfort and doesn't stand out so much.
> 
> Lastly, are you planning on using a USA plated vehicle or trying to nationalize your M-B? You'll pay through the nose for the last choice, based on the value of your vehicle. Opinion: outside of Lakeside a foreign plated M-B will be a prime target for mordita, both from the cops and the crooks, it is like flashing your wallet in the subway.
> 
> Us? We've had the Benz, had the Volvo XC70, give us some nice comfort in a well equipped seminuevo Mexican plated Japanese car and we'll be happy.
> 
> Too bad you can't get Hyundai and KIA down there, that's the ultimate.
> 
> Sell the Benz, you really don't need it. (my opinion only)


I don't think it's worth it either. It's not well-suited for Mexico, and the cost of service and repairs would be exhorbitant, for very little satisfaction in return.

Northern Virginia, USA, and SMA, MEXICO


----------



## mickisue1

From everything I read, I concur. 

It's one reason why I decided that I'll probably, barring a large influx of unexpected money, be hanging on to the 2007 Yaris I'm currently driving, and wait till we get settled to get my dream Prius Compact.

The good news is that it'll save money now, because the Yaris is paid for. My nutrition club is less than a mile and a half from home, so the big mileage savings of the Prius C are more needed when we're retired and touring.


----------



## Limonator460

Thanks All, the answer is what I expected. Now I can share it with my wife and she will have to part with her Benz... My thought is to buy a mid 2000 Jeep Grand Cherokee and drive it down. I see quite a few of these in our trips to Mexico.

Thanks again for the responses!

See you all soon in Mexico! :clap2:


----------



## FHBOY

Limonator460 said:


> Thanks All, the answer is what I expected. Now I can share it with my wife and she will have to part with her Benz... My thought is to buy a mid 2000 Jeep Grand Cherokee and drive it down. I see quite a few of these in our trips to Mexico.
> 
> Thanks again for the responses!
> 
> See you all soon in Mexico! :clap2:


Look elsewhere on this forum about US plated vs. Mexico Plated vehicles. Also look into registering your US car in South Dakota. I'll be in Ajijc hopefully starting in January, keep in touch.


----------



## sparks

I was gonna suggest a '78 Chevy pickup but a 2000 Cherokee will do


----------



## Limonator460

sparks said:


> I was gonna suggest a '78 Chevy pickup but a 2000 Cherokee will do


My daily driver now is a 1969 F-100 that I did a ground up restore on... Would be a long drive for it ( and me...) to bring it down. Not sure what I will do with it. Sure love that truck LOL.... Had a newer F-350 but it is sold in preparation to head south...


----------



## RVGRINGO

Remember the nwe rules and the new deposits, every time you cross the border. So, if you think you will cross often, that will be a real hassle and expense (that you may easily lose), plus entailing another hassle and expense each time you renew your visa.
In our case, the US, South Dakota car hasn't left Mexico in about 7 years, so that's not a problem. However, now that we are close to changing to 'Inmigrado' status, it will have to be removed from Mexico.
Nationalization is impractical and extremely expensive. It requires transfer of your title to a Mexican, as an expat can't actually do it. It also requires that the car be a specific age and, most importantly, manufacture. The VIN must begin with a 1,2 or 3. If it doesn't, that used vehicle was not manufactured in a NAFTA country (Canada, Mexico or USA) and can not be nationalized by any individual.
As for MB: There are dealers in Guadalajara, whore we bought our Smart car. It is serviced by them, at MB rates, which ruins the otherwise fantastic economy. Hope we never need parts! The sales girl always gives me a kiss and coffee, but they've backed off on the cookies lately.


----------



## redraidermty

FHBOY said:


> Too bad you can't get Hyundai and KIA down there, that's the ultimate.



That's not entirely true. There is at least 2 Hyundai cars that you can get in Mx. Though they are sell under different names.

Dodge Atos is actually a car manufactured by Hyundai, if you look closely you can see the bend "H" on the hatch.

The Dodge Attitude is actually the Hyundai Accent sold elsewhere. 

There might be others but so far those are the ones I've been able to identify.


----------



## tepetapan

Limonator460 said:


> Thanks All, the answer is what I expected. Now I can share it with my wife and she will have to part with her Benz... My thought is to buy a mid 2000 Jeep Grand Cherokee and drive it down. I see quite a few of these in our trips to Mexico.
> 
> Thanks again for the responses!
> 
> See you all soon in Mexico! :clap2:


 The guy who owns a handful of hardware stores in our region has his wife driving a Mercedes SL. It is a couple years old now but looks good. 
It is really not a car people want to steal, too limited and easy to spot. There are probably a hundreds in Veracruz city, in the Guad area probably a thousand or more. Both cities have dealerships and factory trained technicians. Sure it says "money" but so does a decked out SUV.


----------



## Longford

If you're foolish enough to bring a Mercedes with you to Mexico ... then I'm gong to assume you can afford bodyguards, a sophisticated home alarm system, and that you have a lot of money ... that your family can use to either (1) purchase a new vehicle once the Mercedes is stolen, or (2) pay the ransom to kidnappers. I think it's a really stupid thing to do (bring a Mercedes).


----------



## tepetapan

.oops


----------



## Limonator460

Longford said:


> If you're foolish enough to bring a Mercedes with you to Mexico ... then I'm gong to assume you can afford bodyguards, a sophisticated home alarm system, and that you have a lot of money ... that your family can use to either (1) purchase a new vehicle once the Mercedes is stolen, or (2) pay the ransom to kidnappers. I think it's a really stupid thing to do (bring a Mercedes).


Wow tell me what you really think... LOL... We just asked a question based on the region.. As with the previous posts suggestions we will not be bringing it, and will get a much lower key vehicle, don't want to invite trouble to the hood....

Thanks for your feedback on the subject.


----------



## circle110

I live in an all Mexican neighborhood where the folks seem to be what I'd call mid to upper middle class (Yup, we're the poor kids on the block). As I look out my window right now I can see that at least two of my neighbors drive Mercedes. Outside of their cars, nothing is remotely ostentatious about their style of living. They certainly don't have bodyguards. 

It surprises me how many Mercedes I see driving around Mexico. Of course, the majority of the buses in Mexico are Mercedes, so it is a well known brand of vehicle. I don't know how all those folks afford their Mercedes but they do. I noticed the same thing in West Africa -- an inordinately high percentage of the cars on the roads are Mercedes, much higher even than Mexico.

Personally, I am happy with my trusty 2002 Honda Accord. It looks awfully humble next to those Mercedes but it gets me where I need to go and doesn't suck up much gasoline.


----------



## Isla Verde

circle110 said:


> I live in an all Mexican neighborhood where the folks seem to be what I'd call mid to upper middle class (Yup, we're the poor kids on the block). As I look out my window right now I can see that at least two of my neighbors drive Mercedes. Outside of their cars, nothing is remotely ostentatious about their style of living. They certainly don't have bodyguards.
> 
> It surprises me how many Mercedes I see driving around Mexico. Of course, the majority of the buses in Mexico are Mercedes, so it is a well known brand of vehicle. I don't know how all those folks afford their Mercedes but they do. I noticed the same thing in West Africa -- an inordinately high percentage of the cars on the roads are Mercedes, much higher even than Mexico.
> 
> Personally, I am happy with my trusty 2002 Honda Accord. It looks awfully humble next to those Mercedes but it gets me where I need to go and doesn't suck up much gasoline.


Maybe your neighbors who drive Mercedes car do so to impress the other neighbors  .


----------



## circle110

Isla Verde said:


> Maybe your neighbors who drive Mercedes car do so to impress the other neighbors  .


Quite possible. Mexico certainly has its own form of "keeping up with the Joneses".


----------



## Longford

Isla Verde said:


> Maybe your neighbors who drive Mercedes car do so to impress the other neighbors  .


Likely, they're narcotraficantes.


----------



## Isla Verde

Longford said:


> Likely, they're narcotraficantes.


¿En serio?


----------



## tommygn

Well, I don´t know about the specific location you will be driving daily. But that said I´ve owned different models from every german manufacturer in Mexico. I´ve driven them up to the border or traveled to hilly towns and to the beaches. I´ve not had a single problem doing that.

That said, I do also have a Grand Cherokee and absolutely adore it. I would not have owned a sports car if I dodnt also had the Cherokee. If im visiting rough places/roads I always drive that.

My best recomendation:

Drive down the mercedes and get a local MX plated Cherokee. About a 2003 for under $100,000 pesos ($8,000 US). Then you have both cars. This has worked for me for years. PLUS you could lend it to family/friends when they visit, your wife can go one place while you go to another one, etc, etc...


----------



## circle110

Longford said:


> Likely, they're narcotraficantes.


I suppose anything is possible. In that case, one lady narco is posing as a doctor at the local Seguro Popular hospital and the other is a talking head on the (very) local news show. I never asked if they had side jobs in another field.


----------



## FHBOY

redraidermty said:


> That's not entirely true. There is at least 2 Hyundai cars that you can get in Mx. Though they are sell under different names.
> 
> Dodge Atos is actually a car manufactured by Hyundai, if you look closely you can see the bend "H" on the hatch.
> 
> The Dodge Attitude is actually the Hyundai Accent sold elsewhere.
> 
> There might be others but so far those are the ones I've been able to identify.


Yep, I've seen them - but what I wish is that the Hyundai/KIAs that are for sale in the USA were for sale in Mexico - they are the best cars for the money. Hyundai in Mexico is sold thru Dodge.


----------



## Longford

circle110 said:


> I suppose anything is possible. In that case, one lady narco is posing as a doctor at the local Seguro Popular hospital and the other is a talking head on the (very) local news show. I never asked if they had side jobs in another field.


If the MD is working in a government hospital and driving a Mercedes then either 1) she comes from a family of wealth (or has a rich husband), or 2) she's engaged in criminal activities. No government physician makes anywhere near enough to purchase such a vehicle. 

But a Mexican doing this and an expat doing it are also two very different situations. Public displays of ostentatenous are frowned upon. I still maintain it's a stupd thing for expats to do. But, it's said a fool is born every minute. And a fool and his/her money are soon parted.

Just think about how someone will protect the vehicle when leaving the house. Where will you drive it? Where will you feel safe driving it? Where will you park it when you get to wherever you're going? And who is going to watch/secure the vehicle? How willyou know what to do ... as a newbie? You won't.

To each his own. Newbies intending to do this have been forwarned.


----------



## masmgt

*HYubdai/Kia*



redraidermty said:


> That's not entirely true. There is at least 2 Hyundai cars that you can get in Mx. Though they are sell under different names.
> 
> Dodge Atos is actually a car manufactured by Hyundai, if you look closely you can see the bend "H" on the hatch.
> 
> The Dodge Attitude is actually the Hyundai Accent sold elsewhere.
> 
> There might be others but so far those are the ones I've been able to identify.


Hyundai's are available from a dealer in Guadalajara, as are all of the usual Japanese and German cars. Plus some cars not in the US, such as SEAT and Renault. Should you choose, Maserati, Alfa Romeo, and Lamborghini too.


----------



## conorkilleen

Longford said:


> If the MD is working in a government hospital and driving a Mercedes then either 1) she comes from a family of wealth (or has a rich husband), or 2) she's engaged in criminal activities. No government physician makes anywhere near enough to purchase such a vehicle. .


What if someone is really good at saving and investing money and not blowing it every paycheck? I have a buddy of mine here in Mexico that has a 2011 BMW SUV. He's wanted one since they came out. He saved his money and worked really hard to afford it (used). Maybe not the smartest Monterrey vehicle for an Industrial Designer that makes 24k per year, but he worked hard and saved to get it. His family is not rich either..

oh wait...he must deal drugs too.


----------



## maesonna

Longford said:


> INo government physician makes anywhere near enough to purchase such a vehicle.


OK, with similar confidence, I'll stick my neck out and state that no government physician works at only one job. Most doctors I know work two or three jobs. For example 1) government clinic or hospital, 2) private clinic or hospital, and 3) their own office out of their home.


----------



## DNP

maesonna said:


> OK, with similar confidence, I'll stick my neck out and state that no government physician works at only one job. Most doctors I know work two or three jobs. For example 1) government clinic or hospital, 2) private clinic or hospital, and 3) their own office out of their home.


I'll stick my neck out with yours. Thats's a air observation.

WashDC/SMA


----------



## DNP

DNP said:


> I'll stick my neck out with yours. Thats's a air observation.
> 
> WashDC/SMA


"fair" observation

WashDC/SMA


----------



## AlanMexicali

conorkilleen said:


> What if someone is really good at saving and investing money and not blowing it every paycheck? I have a buddy of mine here in Mexico that has a 2011 BMW SUV. He's wanted one since they came out. He saved his money and worked really hard to afford it (used). Maybe not the smartest Monterrey vehicle for an Industrial Designer that makes 24k per year, but he worked hard and saved to get it. His family is not rich either..
> 
> oh wait...he must deal drugs too.


LOL. Yes there is definately a sterotype going on here that most Expats don´t realize how easy it is for almost any profesional who is older can afford luxury items. They have paid off house for decades for the most part and when buying or building in those days or even today a very nice house here costs very little compared to NOB even for any Dr. friends we have here that ALL have a private practice after working their 4 hours at the Seguro Popular and if specialists they are even more able to afford most things a DR in the US or Canada can. Many have multiple houses or buildings also. Some get into federal administration and at that level that thier paycheck is very good. Why some don´t ask around and find out these things is amazing to me, even the most isolated Expat must know someone who can inform them of how the system works down here after awhile, I would think.


----------



## conorkilleen

AlanMexicali said:


> LOL. Yes there is definately a sterotype going on here that most Expats don´t realize how easy it is for almost any profesional who is older can afford luxury items. They have paid off house for decades for the most part and when buying or building in those days or even today a very nice house here costs very little compared to NOB even for any Dr. friends we have here that ALL have a private practice after working their 4 hours at the Seguro Popular and if specialists they are even more able to afford most things a DR in the US or Canada can. Many have multiple houses or buildings also. Some get into federal administration and at that level that thier paycheck is very good. Why some don´t ask around and find out these things is amazing to me, even the most isolated Expat must know someone who can inform them of how the system works down here after awhile, I would think.


Thanks for seeing my point. I don't think I could ever spend 60k+ on a vehicle, at least for the time being having 3 children and needing to put them through college in a few years. By the time they are ready to graduate, I would have spent enough to afford 6-8 luxury vehicles.

Its all about how you manage your money. Most young professionals such as myself, make enough to afford a modest house and a modest car. Of course you get the extremes where someone would like to have a 75k Beamer instead of a 350k house or the opposite. However for anyone to say that everyone in Mexico, Mexicans included, received the good fortune to be able to afford such luxury items must have got them though ill means or is Richy Rich (related to wealth), is laughably uninformed about real life and habits of consumers vs savers.


----------



## AlanMexicali

conorkilleen said:


> Thanks for seeing my point. I don't think I could ever spend 60k+ on a vehicle, at least for the time being having 3 children and needing to put them through college in a few years. By the time they are ready to graduate, I would have spent enough to afford 6-8 luxury vehicles.
> 
> Its all about how you manage your money. Most young professionals such as myself, make enough to afford a modest house and a modest car. Of course you get the extremes where someone would like to have a 75k Beamer instead of a 350k house or the opposite. However for anyone to say that everyone in Mexico, Mexicans included, received the good fortune to be able to afford such luxury items must have got them though ill means or is Richy Rich (related to wealth), is laughably uninformed about real life and habits of consumers vs savers.


It appears the older you get when you are a professional here the more paid off stuff you can afford. Very few use credit and most buy expensive items on the 3 equal payments plan and do so after shopping around first. The NOB charge everything and worry about it later system has many getting their money eaten up by interest there. 

Higher education here costs a fraction of what it does in the US even at private universities. These things are well know to any Expat living here for awhile and socializing with locals of any class. I find from reading on 3 Epat forums some of the isolated Expats know very little about the way most Mexicans operate except what the gardener, handyman or the local guy who owns the tiendita tells them.


----------



## conorkilleen

AlanMexicali said:


> Higher education here costs a fraction of what it does in the US even at private universities. These things are well know to any Expat living here for awhile and socializing with locals of any class. I find from reading on 3 Epat forums some of the isolated Expats know very little about the way most Mexicans operate except what the gardener, handyman or the local guy who owns the tiendita tells them.


I am well aware of the reduced costs in Mexico for higher education. I am however preparing for the worst (best) if all 3 of my children want to go to an accredited US university if they choose and/or accepted. No matter which way you slice it I need to continue saving.

I have never owned a luxury car or truck, but plan on treating my wife and I to one once we are empty nesters. There is no need for one now. But believe me...if I was a single guy or retired with few bills, I would be indulging a bit (like my single Mexican 25 year old friend with the BMW).


----------



## FHBOY

*Laredo to Ajijic*

Speaking of cars, I've got a planning question. When we drive down, I've pretty gotten a route from here to Laredo. [Two routes actually] We don't want to drive more than 8 hours a day. My problem is this restriction in the Border - Ajijic leg. 

From those who know, where can we stop for the night? I figure if we hit the border crossing at 7:00 am, we still should be able to do 6 more hours of driving before we are done for the day.

Any recommendations that would divide up the border to Ajijic drive?


----------



## redraidermty

FHBOY said:


> Speaking of cars, I've got a planning question. When we drive down, I've pretty gotten a route from here to Laredo. [Two routes actually] We don't want to drive more than 8 hours a day. My problem is this restriction in the Border - Ajijic leg.
> 
> From those who know, where can we stop for the night? I figure if we hit the border crossing at 7:00 am, we still should be able to do 6 more hours of driving before we are done for the day.
> 
> Any recommendations that would divide up the border to Ajijic drive?


We crossed the border fairly late (around 2) because we we planning on staying in Monterrey. You can stay there, just outside the city or near Saltillo (I dont recommend go all the way into town though) because the next stop would be San Luis Potosi and it's almost 6 hour drive from Monterrey. Another option would be Matehuala but not sure if you can get a good hotel near there.


----------



## FHBOY

redraidermty said:


> We crossed the border fairly late (around 2) because we we planning on staying in Monterrey. You can stay there, just outside the city or near Saltillo (I dont recommend go all the way into town though) because the next stop would be San Luis Potosi and it's almost 6 hour drive from Monterrey. Another option would be Matehuala but not sure if you can get a good hotel near there.


I was thinking of Santillo - any hotels there? There were two hotels I found in Matehuala, but I couldn't find out much about them.


----------



## circle110

The two classic stop points in Matehuala are "Las Palmas Midway Inn" and "Real Villas". 

Las Palmas is a hotel more in the American style and I know that many if not most North Americans stay there. They have a restaurant on the premises that is pretty good. We ate there once but we have discovered a better place to eat nearby ("La Noria" - see below). We have never stayed at Las Palmas.

We always stay at "Real Villas". It's a classic "no-tell motel" but has a full-night rate so there is no "12 hour maximum" worry there. It costs $400 pesos so it's inexpensive and it's very clean but we like it most because of the "pull your car into your room" aspect. Very secure. It has room service food but it's nasty -- not recommended except in an emergency. We always pull into Matehuala and go to "La Noria" restaurant. The food there is better than Las Palmas' (and way better than Real Villas'!) and it's only 5 minutes south of the motel. It's almost across the street from Las Palmas. Then we return to Real Villas, check in and settle in for the night since you can't leave once you check in without having to pay again.


Matehuala is about 5 1/2 to 6 hours south of the border. 
Since my bother lives in a town an hour north of San Antonio we leave from there and have a 3 hour trip to the border. Then it's 5 1/2 hours plus whatever time spent at the border/banjercito/aduana so Matehuala works well as a stopover for us. It's 14 hours from my brother's place to Guanajuato and sometimes we do it all in a day but to arrive by nightfall we have to leave before 6 am. So, most of the time we leave at 10 am and spend the night in Matehuala. Then it's an easy 4 1/2 hours home the next day.


----------



## FHBOY

circle110 said:


> The two classic stop points in Matehuala are "Las Palmas Midway Inn" and "Real Villas".
> 
> Las Palmas is a hotel more in the American style and I know that many if not most North Americans stay there. They have a restaurant on the premises that is pretty good. We ate there once but we have discovered a better place to eat nearby ("La Noria" - see below). We have never stayed at Las Palmas.
> 
> We always stay at "Real Villas". It's a classic "no-tell motel" but has a full-night rate so there is no "12 hour maximum" worry there. It costs $400 pesos so it's inexpensive and it's very clean but we like it most because of the "pull your car into your room" aspect. Very secure. It has room service food but it's nasty -- not recommended except in an emergency. We always pull into Matehuala and go to "La Noria" restaurant. The food there is better than Las Palmas' (and way better than Real Villas'!) and it's only 5 minutes south of the motel. It's almost across the street from Las Palmas. Then we return to Real Villas, check in and settle in for the night since you can't leave once you check in without having to pay again.
> 
> 
> Matehuala is about 5 1/2 to 6 hours south of the border.
> Since my bother lives in a town an hour north of San Antonio we leave from there and have a 3 hour trip to the border. Then it's 5 1/2 hours plus whatever time spent at the border/banjercito/aduana so Matehuala works well as a stopover for us. It's 14 hours from my brother's place to Guanajuato and sometimes we do it all in a day but to arrive by nightfall we have to leave before 6 am. So, most of the time we leave at 10 am and spend the night in Matehuala. Then it's an easy 4 1/2 hours home the next day.


SWMBO's idea of camping is Motel 6, so I think I hear you saying that Las Palmas would be better for her. BUT...we will be traveling with our cats, and the privacy of Real Villas seems to mean there won't be too much objection to what they don't know, es verdad?


----------



## circle110

FHBOY said:


> SWMBO's idea of camping is Motel 6, so I think I hear you saying that Las Palmas would be better for her. BUT...we will be traveling with our cats, and the privacy of Real Villas seems to mean there won't be too much objection to what they don't know, es verdad?


They don't even look into your car so the cats would pass undetected. Real Villas is far better than a Motel 6 in all aspects so if you guys decide to go that route, SWMBO will not suffer too terribly. 

I don't know what Las Palmas thinks about cats. However, maybe someone who knows Las Palmas can confirm that they do/don't accept cats.

If Real Villas is your only pet-option you will be fine there. Plus, there are some, ahem, interesting television viewing options.


----------



## AlanMexicali

conorkilleen said:


> I am well aware of the reduced costs in Mexico for higher education. I am however preparing for the worst (best) if all 3 of my children want to go to an accredited US university if they choose and/or accepted. No matter which way you slice it I need to continue saving.
> 
> I have never owned a luxury car or truck, but plan on treating my wife and I to one once we are empty nesters. There is no need for one now. But believe me...if I was a single guy or retired with few bills, I would be indulging a bit (like my single Mexican 25 year old friend with the BMW).


I was saying a Mexican diploma education which would then make someone a professional is not expensive and going into a large debt here is not normal as it is in the US and Canada to get a diploma, which some expats don´t know. It is competive to get the better paying jobs in some locations and a diploma from a higher accredited university helps as does it NOB. There are so many things that are not even slightly comparable to NOB especially the limited liability here which gives many people an advantage right from the start to get ahead instead of paying high prices because of high liability in the US and Canada. And this system of limited liability has many Expats moaning and groaning because of the structuring of many systems and polices when they themselves are benefiting from it by living here.


----------

